# PSU best practice



## Kaltrops (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello guys. I was really curious about something for sometime now. When I am done using my PC, I switch it off from the button on the psu, then I switch off the UPS, then I unplug the UPS. Same thing when I switch it on. UPS first, then power switch on the PSU. I do this every night. 

I wanted to know if I'm doing it right? How robust is the switch on PSU's? I have a Seasonic S12 II 520w. I don't want it to break (obviously). Should the power switch on the PSU be set to the ON position if the PC is being used daily and just use the power button on the UPS or is what I'm already doing correct and shouldn't be changed? 

Thanks guys


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2015)

You don't need to use the PSU switch everytime you power on / off the pc. Just keep it in ON position.

The switch on the UPS what you should only use and you don't need to plug / unplug the UPS power cable every time either.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2015)

I use the switch only when I want to perform a power drain of the PC
or if I am replacing the PSU of the PC. 
Leaving that switch ON will let power run through your system board at all time (very low power)
And any good PSU has enough of protective circuits to save your PC board from frying.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 26, 2015)

I just see the lights dim every time I switch on the PSU so I thought I should do things in stages to prevent too much load on the PSU. 

Thanks guys. I shall keep it ON instead


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> I just see the lights dim every time I switch on the PSU so I thought I should do things in stages to prevent too much load on the PSU.
> 
> Thanks guys. I shall keep it ON instead



Lights dimming is because of Earthing problem in your house. Check it with an electrician.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 26, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Lights dimming is because of Earthing problem in your house. Check it with an electrician.


I don't think that has anything to do with the earthing. That's the initial load on a single phase so even turning on the AC dims the lights. It's normal I think. 

But I need an electrician to check the earthing in any case so I'll ask him about that.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2015)

For earthing I'd suggest just touching the body of the cabinet and check if you get an electric shock


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 26, 2015)

Gollum said:


> For earthing I'd suggest just touching the body of the cabinet and check if you get an electric shock


Hahaha . I just touched the headphone jack and I'm getting a shock with a 2 pin plug that came with the PSU . But on the 3 pin that I purchased for the UPS, no shock. So the earthing is fine


----------

